# Windows 7 - 64 Bit Driver Needed For Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Model SB0100



## marcbkk (Feb 2, 2006)

I am having trouble finding a working driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit for a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Audo Card Model# SB0100

I downloaded driver file SBL_PC64DRVBETA_LB_2_03_0005.exe which I think is a 64 Bit Sound Blaster Live! update, but Windows 7 does not allow it to be installed because it is not a digitally signed driver. It also seems Creative is no longer supporting these old cards with new driver updates.

I love the card though. I have bought more recent sound cards and the sound of this card is still much better than the more recent sound cards I have bought. So I would like to keep using it if possible.

Are there any driver solutions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try a Vista driver if one is available, otherwise update the sound card or down grade the OS.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

http://support.creative.com/kb/showarticle.aspx?sid=61105


----------

